# Maiden Queen didnt accept stud at her first visit!



## BlueBengalLady (Feb 19, 2009)

Can anyone give me some advise on my queen who was sent to a local stud last week when in full call but was very nervous and in the end seemed to get very aggressive when he came close? Nothing happened the whole week she was there?! New to this so not sure what to expect! Do you think she'll warm to it next time after being used to her new surrounding? :frown:


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

I had this problem with a chinchilla . However later on she escaped when calling and came back in kitten after one night out. Obviously the local tom cat was more agressive than the stud. She had the kittens and the following year mated with the pedigree stud no problem . I am not advising you to let her out but if you persivere perhaps with a different stud next time you may be more successful. If you are entitled to a free mating frm the breeder you may ask to use a different stud if she has one


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Maybe she was very nervous? 

Are you breeding blue Bengals? I have some due to!  D you have a website?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

This isn't uncommon - and unless the matings attempts were all supervised, it is even possible that your girl is actually pregnant. One of my boys had a girl like that once and I was sure there would be no kittens but there were!

Liz


----------



## BlueBengalLady (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks to all for your replies so far, glad to know this is not uncommon at first attempts for very nervous queens. It's her first time and ours breeding and we're very excited about it all and want it to a lovely experience for her and us too! When's shes at home she seems to desire anything and everything but out of her familiar environment she didnt seem as keen. Another attempt will be made when she's back in full call and the stud breeder is being very understanding about it all. Fingers crossed!


----------



## BlueBengalLady (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh lovely- yes she's a blue bengal marble and has a snow spotted blue eyed brother with her at home too-unfortunately not a stud as we couldnt keep them apart that easily. No website yet but if its successful this time we might create one.

When are your bengals due? How wonderful! Please send pictures when poss!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

LoL!

I have a ltiter due in 1 week or less!!!

And a litter due in 4 weeks, which we are sooooooo excited about as its our new girl & she has been mated to a blue imported rosette boy!

We are really looking forward to her kittens & cant wait!

FrostyMoon Breeders of Top Quality Bengal & Serengeti Kittens - Home

check out out planned litters page for some pics!


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

not all cats like each other.

my queen is fine with her stud but i did have a stud boy and she would not let him near her, she would attack him.

i would try a different stud and see how she is with him, you will find that some studs are really rough and get the job done and some are very cautious and very careful, so look around and see what studs are out there and find one she will be happy to role over for.


----------



## chestnut (May 27, 2008)

I have a queen who is very nervous away from home, we have been trying since last may with her! She calls every two weeks and then once with the stud nothing, i's very hard. We have the stud staying with us at the moment, on home turf if you like and hopefully the magic will happen


----------



## BlueBengalLady (Feb 19, 2009)

Its good to know how things can be quite unexpected when it comes to cats breeding, i assumed (wrongly) that a very eager young lady would be just glad to find a boy who was interested!!  Fingers crossed for the next visit to the stud but if that doesnt work then I'll try someone else and see if the new man takes her fancy. I'm not sure i could bring the stud to my house but that would make things a lot easier for me and her i think. I'll keep you posted if there's any news at all!


----------



## BlueBengalLady (Feb 19, 2009)

chestnut said:


> I have a queen who is very nervous away from home, we have been trying since last may with her! She calls every two weeks and then once with the stud nothing, i's very hard. We have the stud staying with us at the moment, on home turf if you like and hopefully the magic will happen


Best of luck with this new tactic! I really hope it works for you this time, let me know if it's successful.


----------



## BlueBengalLady (Feb 19, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> LoL!
> 
> I have a ltiter due in 1 week or less!!!
> 
> ...


Oh wow-thats wonderful. I bet you are counting down the days as we speak until they go into labour. I'd love to see some photos of the new babies when they come-i hope all goes well for you and the mothers


----------



## BlueBengalLady (Feb 19, 2009)

Unfortunately the second attempt was not a success either so it looks like we are looking for another tactic or we might not breed from her if its too stressful for her :-(


----------

